# Golden Laced Wyandotte Chicks



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Is there any way to tell the pullets from the cockrels when arround 1 1/2 weeks old?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I bought some Barred Rock pullets? at a local auction about two weeks ago. The guy said that they were all pullets. (day old) I asked him how he sexed them. He took each tiny chick and held it upside down. He claimed that the cockerals would fight to stay up, but that the little pullets would just hand upside down. 

Now, I bought some bantam Barnvelders the other day (3 weeks) and tested them that way. I have either 2 pullets and 3 roos, or 3 pullets and two roos. One fought to stay up, but not very long. I will let you know how well it worked in a couple of weeks. 

I also bought 10 little GC pullets on sale on Friday. They tested out as pullets, although I already knew it. They were probably 3-4 days old. 

As an aside; please HELP me, I have a full-blown case of Crashyitis! In addition to the other breeds, I also bought some DB Leghorns. I've got it bad!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Judy???? Is the incubator working? 

I hatched out a setting of RIR's and bought 26 DB Leghorns, got Dorkings in the incubator now, and of course my Golden Sebrights. When you get chickenitis, it's bad.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Judy in IN said:


> As an aside; please HELP me, I have a full-blown case of Crashyitis! In addition to the other breeds, I also bought some DB Leghorns. I've got it bad!


Me too 

I don't need any more chickens but I bought a bunch of chicks this spring and keep looking in the catalogs and thinking "Those are pretty, I need some" :umno:

What happened to Crashy anyway?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Oxankle,

I haven't fired up the big incubator yet. My sister sold her breeding turkeys, and I haven't needed it yet. 

The guy I bought the Barnvelders from has Buff geese though. I'm asking myself WHY I need Buff geese....I can't think of an answer.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, I was woundering mostly because there is some diffrence as far as the color on the breast. Guess it's a random thing. The store near us sells the chicks on a real discount if they are nolonger real small. Backwards I know!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Barred Rocks are easy. Boys have a big splotch on the top of their heads and girls have no splotch or a small one.
RIR, males have a longer streak of light down under their wings compared to girls.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't think that the hold-them-upside-down thing actually works.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Did you buy them from TSC?? I bought mine from TSC which is supplied by Townline hatchery. I am HOPING that feather sexing them works (with the males having the single line of feathers while pullets have two... when done within a few days of hatching) BUT, mine are still too young to see whether or not it worked. Mine are about 6 weeks old right now and so far they appear like I have all of one sex but time will tell


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bought them from Big Acre. I do think they got them from Townline.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not for sure when they start feathering out but the females will develop tails much quicker than the males. The little roos will have round butts for a long time before the tail feathers come and usually the wing feathers are shorter too. This true of most heavy breeds and a lot of the light breeds.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

the guy at the feed store did the same thing to the poor little chick to sex it..I thought he was pulling neck..I mean leg...??


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think so. I ordered two along with my black austrolorps last year, they both flopped over dead when the temps got in the 90's last summer. I don't think they are very heat hardy, but that shouldn't be a problem where you live.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

look at the wing feathers. you can even do this to day old chicks. Males have one row of feathers. Females have two rows of feathers. one row over laps the second row.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Well, maybe. The pullets are darker than the cockerels. It should hold until their down is going. Check their heads for darker/lighter especially.

Jennifer


----------

